# 36+ and confused



## suzypoo (Aug 31, 2006)

Since july I have been trying to concieve.

AF finished on 9th July and then started unprotected sex.

During then and now I have had tender breasts at the sides, alot more veins around my breasts, nipples changing colour, backache, headaches, tirdness, metallic mouth, bloatness and feeling sick but not physical sick.

Done 4 tests 2 BFN and 2 BFP (faint lines).

Went GP last week and done a urine test which was negative.

71/2 weeks later, cycle due date 29th of every month and I had an old blood discharge for 2 days. Not heavy but light, no cramping only backaches where I over did things at weekend with housework, DIY & a bit of lifting, shopping etc.

Normally I am a 31 day cycle but due to DH high blood pressure it went to 37 day cycle. 9th August had a brown spot discharge and two days later AF should have shown, but didn't.

The discharge/bleeding started on 28th and lasted two days, yesterday and today nothing, still feeling tired, headache, backaches, slight breast pains, and metallic white tongue/mouth.

Could I still be pregnant or early miscarriage.

Any help and advise would be much appreciated.

Kind regards Sue


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Your history is very confusing and i think you need to see gp to see what is going on.
Have you done a pg test again recently, it may be worthwhile.

Sometimes the hormones plays 'play games', and when desperate to conceive we look out for the symptoms, so the mind starts playing tricks on us making us feel the symptoms too.  The body can be cruel sometimes...

Sorry i cant help further but i think you need a medical opinion, not a midwives

Jan


----------

